# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Cần giúp đỡ biến tần Fuji 2.2kw

## hung1706

Các cao thủ cho em hỏi làm sao biết cái biến tần Fuji 2.2kw nó có bị hư hay không? Khi cắm nguồn thì đồng hồ hiển thị tầng số vẫn chạy nhảy tung tăng nhưng khi đưa vào ĐC thì nó im ru bà rù là sao vậy ạ. 
Em xin cảm ơn !

----------


## ngocphicodien

[QUOTE=hung1706;30576]Các cao thủ cho em hỏi làm sao biết cái biến tần Fuji 2.2kw nó có bị hư hay không? Khi cắm nguồn thì đồng hồ hiển thị tầng số vẫn chạy nhảy tung tăng nhưng khi đưa vào ĐC thì nó im ru bà rù là sao vậy ạ. 
Em xin cảm ơn ![/

Khji bạn đưa nguồn vào xem nó hiển thị đèn run ko, rồi lấy đồng hồ đo điện áp ra đo 3 đầu ra của biến tần đủ điện áp là ok
Nếu ko có đèn run bạn xem lại đã đấu dây điều khiển chưa, Rồi mới xem cài lại thông số cho nó

----------


## nhatson

> Các cao thủ cho em hỏi làm sao biết cái biến tần Fuji 2.2kw nó có bị hư hay không? Khi cắm nguồn thì đồng hồ hiển thị tầng số vẫn chạy nhảy tung tăng nhưng khi đưa vào ĐC thì nó im ru bà rù là sao vậy ạ. 
> Em xin cảm ơn !


tốt nhất bác nên kiếm user manual và quick start guide của spham mà đọc
ví dụ
http://www.fujielectric-europe.com/s...o_EN_2.1.0.pdf

----------

hung1706

----------

